# Solved: Debate Springs Up Over CNN P2P Use



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

just about forgot this, oh well, still a lot of people who don't know about it

Known Issues, February 19, 2009
CNN/Octoshape, SiteAdvisor stories make waves
By Dennis O'Reilly



> Our two most-recent Top Stories - on CNN.com's use of the Octoshape peer-to-peer service and on the reliability of McAfee's SiteAdvisor security service - generated quite a response among the media as well as from readers.


http://windowssecrets.com/2009/02/19/02-CNN-Octoshape-SiteAdvisor-stories-make-waves/?n=known0
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Debate Springs Up Over CNN P2P Use


> Users in our security forum highlight a new debate over CNN's use of P2P for its new streaming service. CNN's system, which makes use of Octoshape P2P technology


http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Debate-Springs-Up-Over-CNN-P2P-Use-100755
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Watch CNN.com Live Video, Share Your Computer With CNN


> Many people who watched live streaming video of the inauguration of U.S. President Barack Obama on Jan. 20 may not realize that their PC was used to send the video to other PCs, too.
> 
> Clicking "yes" to a CNN.com dialog box installed a peer-to-peer (P2P) application that uses your Internet bandwidth rather than CNN's to send live video to other viewers.
> 
> The P2P application is called Octoshape Grid Delivery.....


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2009/02/05/watch-cnncom-live-video-s_n_164201.html
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

What You Probably Didn't Know If You Watched the Inauguration on CNN.com Live


> The blog Windows Secrets reveals something millions of CNN.com users who watched the inauguration on CNN.com Live probably did not know: "that their PC was used to send the video to other PCs, too."


http://www.mediabistro.com/webnewse...ed_the_inauguration_on_cnncom_live_107845.asp
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

CNN.com's Video Trojan Horse…


> Windows Secrets' Brian Livingston writes about a little known facet of CNN.com's live stream technology…(via J$)
> 
> According to Octoshape's end-user license agreement (EULA), what's installed is a peer-to-peer app that will "deliver parts of the video and audio stream to other end users of the Software."


http://insidecablenews.wordpress.com/2009/02/05/cnncoms-trojan-horse/


----------

